
Show HN: Captain, a Docker menu bar app for Mac - Rygu
https://getcaptain.co/
======
cyansmoker
Alas: "Docker not available"

~~~
Rygu
Captain only works for the recent "Docker for Mac" packages. It doesn't detect
Homebrew or "Docker Toolbox" installations yet.

